
Don't believe Orson Welles - drjohnson
http://www.spectator.co.uk/arts/arts-feature/9520712/dont-believe-orson-welles-says-his-biographer-simon-callow-especially-when-he-calls-himself-a-failure/
======
marincounty
As a child, watching the Tonight show I really liked the episodes when Orson
Welles was on!

In a Film Appreciation course in college--the only movie I really liked was
Citizen Kane. The camera work was brilliant.

I actually liked all his movies, and they didn't become dated with age. I
would like to see The Stranger Remastered, but that's another topic.

As to embellishment--he knew Hollwood, why not play with them? Hollywood is
magic, and escapism; why not quild the lilly? It's not like he didn't know the
real problems of his generation--people dying in wars, the depression, being
accused by Mccarthy.

(I have an off topic question about remastering old film/video. This is really
off topic, but here goes. As a child I really liked a The Boy in the Plastic
Bubble. It was a made for t.v movie and shot on video tape(I believe). For
years the only copies of the film were severely degraded. So degraded, I was
told it was beyond remastering. I noticed Starz had it in their line up. I
watched the movie and someone did a great job remastering the old video tape.
Does anyone know who did the work? I couldn't find anything.)

------
bitwize
At the time he was doing liquor commercials, Welles was really, literally, the
most interesting man in the world.

Well, Feynman could top him maybe, but the list of men who could is short.

------
pinewurst
The Simon Callow biographies of Welles are really well-written books and worth
the reading time.

